# Camera Question



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I bought a more advanced "point and shoot" The Sony DSC H-3.
I used it for about a week using only the internal memory. I could
get about 8 full mp shots. Everything was good. Good shots. Good timing.
Everything went smoothly. I decided to keep it and bought a memory stick [4G]
I bought the memory stick pro duo. I almost bought the pro-HG duo, but read
that it was not compatible with this camera.

The problem I am having is that now that I put the memory stick in the camera
it seem to run slower??? not just the time between shots but even the menu seem
to lag.








For instance if I review a picture and push the menu button there is a sort of pause
before the menu pops up. Almost like it has to "load" on the screen. It just seems off.

Does anyone have this camera? I was thinking about taking the memory stick back and
maybe getting the pro-HG??? it has faster read and write speed.
I can't remember where I read that it wasn't compatible tho.

Thanks for any input you may have!
MaeJae


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

You could ask the folks over here http://www.dpreview.com/forums/forum.asp?forum=1009. We also have several cameras, all different makes including Sony, and they all seem to have a delay when using external memory.

Rick


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

fspieg said:


> You could ask the folks over here http://www.dpreview.com/forums/forum.asp?forum=1009. We also have several cameras, all different makes including Sony, and they all seem to have a delay when using external memory.
> 
> Rick


Yup. The memory stick will be slower than the internal memory to store and retrieve photos. (Same thing with computers using CDs, floppies, USB thumb drives as external memory.) The processor must first "read" the data on the memory stick and then display it.

But I'd still call the folks in the link, above, just in case there is something else going on here.

BTW - that's a nice camera. You'll enjoy using it. I like my Canon SLR digital, but the Sony point and shoot is pocket sized and takes great photos, so it goes on hiking expeditions instead of the larger, heavier SLR.

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'll agree with the others, as well as your thought that a faster memory card will make a difference. As the number of mega pixels per image increases, the speed of the card becomes more and more important. They are not cheap, but I recommend the fastest card you can find.

Another way to speed things up, is to dial down the resolution of the images. We are all taken in by the huge mega pixel numbers the manufacturers are throwing at us these days, but the simple fact of the matter is most of us don't need that kind of resolution. Unless you are making huge enlargements of your photos, or trying to crop to small portions of an image, those mega pixels do nothing for you other than take up memory, and slow things down. Take a critical look at your photo needs, and you may find that dialing it down to a lower resolution still gives you all the quality you need, and at the same time will speed things up as well as allow more images on the card.

You also mentioned that you bought a 4GB card. WOW! That's big! And that's going to mean a lot of images (of any resolution) on the card. All those images require that much more work from the camera indexing and keeping track of. Again, depending on your needs, you may find that a smaller card will hold all the images you need to, and work faster in the process. Personally, I have a 6.3 mega pixel Canon, and I tend to shoot in the highest resolution possible (often in RAW mode), and I take a lot of photos. I have found that a 1GB primary card, and a 512MB backup card gives me plenty of storage capacity to cover a full day of very active shooting. I have only had to reach for the backup card a handful of times in the last five years or so I have had the camera. A download to the laptop in the evening, and I'm good to go again the next day.

Again, base it on your needs, not somebody else's, but I bet that with a critical look at what you are trying to accomplish, you can find several ways to speed things up without giving up any quality or capacity that really matters to you.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I'll agree with Doug here. A 4G card is huge! Even when in Africa, I only used 1G & 2G cards and then downloaded each evening. That was 6 - 8 hrs of almost constant shooting - and several hundred photos each day. I also take ALOT of photos in "Burst Mode" (that's 7f/s for several seconds) and generally shoot in the Very Fine mode because I do want to be able to enlarge - BIG (someday I'll get brave and try RAW). I have certainly found the smaller cards to have ample space. And, if I think I may need more space than the current card has left, it's easy enough to pop in an empty one and shoot away. Unlike film, there's really no reason to have to fill a card before swapping out. And, if I have some particularly special photos on a card, I'll just remove that card anyway to be absolutely certain that NOTHING happens to those photos.

A few other thoughts: 
Not only do the bigger cards require alot of work from the camera thereby slowing down its functions but, in order for the camera to do all that work, it will be eating batteries! With the smaller cards and some judicious attention to the On/Off button, my 2 heavy duty batteries lasted most of a day in Africa. Under 'normal' circumstances, they will last me several days of heavy shooting. On top of all that, Memory Cards do die - I've had 2 die - seemingly DEAD! - with photos on them. (THAT'S not a happy feeling!!!) Putting all your eggs in one basket (or, in this case, on one card) is risky, at best! If a card malfunctions or you inadvertantly 'erase' an image, your best bet is to remove that card - mark it for "recovery" later - pop in a new card and keep on shooting. (btw - most cards come with Recovery Software so those "lost" or inadvertantly "erased" photos can usually be saved). I'd absolutely recommend using a smaller card and having other small cards in your camera bag for back-up, or for use in those times when your subject matter is just sooooooo awesome that you can't stop your shutter finger!!!









Good luck, MaeJae and let us know how you make out .....


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

hi all to wolfwood's points. it was mentioned that the camera that was being used could take 7f/s. i own a Nikon D80 digital slr. this camera can take many frames per second also. it's my understanding these pictures aren't being written directly to the memory card. they are written to the camera buffer (internal memory) then copied to the memory card. so unless the camera is in burst mode i don't think it should be slow recording. when my wife and i were in Alaska she used the slower cards all the time. i swear at times i thought i was going to need to throw water on the camera to cool it down. Burst, more like i thought it was going to blow up. i use SD cards in my nikon and my canon. some card are the normal speeds and other are the extreme speeds. and to be honest the only time i see a difference in the cards is at the down load into my computer. i really don't think your memory card should slow function and/or menus down on your camera.

memory cards, its a never ending opinion, large cards you might get away with one or two cards (2/4 gigs). smaller cards you would need to buy more but all your eggs are not in one basket. (1 gig ) again on my trip to Alaska heres what we did.
I bought 6 one gig cards. i also bought a portable hard drive (wolverine). the portable drive i think is 60gigs. this setup for us was awesome. we took pix all day and down loaded them at night. after that was done i formatted the cards for the next day. the reason for 6 cards is in case one or two failed or we got pix that needed a second backup. (down loaded and saved on the memory card). believe me in Alaska we saved many pix in two locations.

And the best advice spend some hours on DPREVIEW.COM that site is very very good.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

oh i forgot resolution if you bought it use it. one never knows when the once in a life time opportunity will appear. on our 3 week trip to Alaska we took almost 5000 pics. they all may be once in a life time!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

You guys ROCK!!!
thank you so much for your insight!

I purchased the 4GB card so I could take movie clips too.
You never know when a once in a life time moment will come up or
video footage at a party for that friend that owes you a favor but
never seems to have time to do it...







LOL (Oh, and I'm not kidding on that one!)
It would also be nice to have a poster size picture of that special someone 
hugging the porcelain god!








Especially after a few hours of the Margarita maker going non stop!!!



> it's my understanding these pictures aren't being written directly to the memory card. they are written to the camera buffer (internal memory) then copied to the memory card.


This must be why the H3 is not compatible with the PRO-HG Duo card. 
It has a faster sustained read/write speed but the camera is not able to 
have that fast of an output???

BestBuy has a 30 day return policy... so I may just get a couple of
smaller cards. That seems to make the most sense.

MaeJae


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> You guys ROCK!!!
> thank you so much for your insight!
> 
> I purchased the 4GB card so I could take movie clips too.
> ...


Let me know how you like that camera. i have been thinking of getting one my self.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

swanny said:


> hi all to wolfwood's points. it was mentioned that the camera that was being used could take 7f/s. i own a Nikon D80 digital slr. this camera can take many frames per second also. it's my understanding these pictures aren't being written directly to the memory card. they are written to the camera buffer (internal memory) then copied to the memory card. .......


Hi swanny - you're correct! My point in that statement was more about the sheer volume of photos that even a smaller card can handle....so no need to have 1 wompin' big card to handle volume...


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

sleecjr said:


> You guys ROCK!!!
> thank you so much for your insight!
> 
> I purchased the 4GB card so I could take movie clips too.
> ...


Let me know how you like that camera. i have been thinking of getting one my self.
[/quote]

*So far so good! *Just the lag issue and I am thinking that with the help 
of Outbackers I have it figured out.

There are a few features that I was looking for in a point and shoot.
 lighting options being the biggest. It is VERY hard to get a good picture 
in our school gym or cafetorium because of the funky lights!

This camera has W/B options of; Daylight,Cloudy,Flourescent Light 1, 2, & 3 and Incandescent.

Face detection. 

10X "optical" zoom

ISO settings of 100,200, 400, 800, 1600, 3200.

I really like the "in camera" retouch features!

*Soft focus (blur around a chosen point)
Sort of like a "lensbaby" would do&#8230; but with out the $

*Partial color (pick a center and all around will be B/W)

*Fisheye effect (just fun)

*Cross filter( adds a twinkle to an eye or many starbursts)

*Cropping

*Redeye

You can add music to a slide show and play it back on your HD TV
*** Li-on battery!!! that is a MUST. I bought an extra one too. 
For a point and shoot it has big features&#8230; I really like it.



I buy most of my electronic items from BestBuy because of their
30 money back policy... Try it and see how you like it for yourself...

MaeJae


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> You also mentioned that you bought a 4GB card.


4 gig cards are a lot slower than 2 gig cards (with Compact Flash anyway). I stick with the 2 gig and buy a couple. I also have a hard drive (120 gig Wolverine like Swanny's) that copies straight to the hard drive from the card (it takes almost any card) to the HD for safe storage. It cost about the same as four 2 gig compact flash. But then, I take thousands of pictures a month so your mileage may differ.

I find that I can take more photos in burst mode (not faster but more in a series) with Extreme speed memory. I also noticed that rate changes if my settings are not close to default (custom white balance, etc.). And if I'm shooting RAW, I just forget burst mode - too much for it to handle. Burst mode for me is limited to wildlife and sports.


----------

